# Watermelon Salsa



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

This is so good for the summer time heat! It is so easy to make and great for parties and picnics. Your guests will love it.

Watermelon 
Red onion - to taste
Green Pepper - to taste
Jalapeno pepper - to taste
Garlic Salt - to taste - or powder if you're watching your sodium levels
Lime juice - Fresh or from concentrate also to taste (I use about 3 
tablespoons for about 8 cups of salsa)
Fresh Cilantro - if you want, and also to taste

Basically you cut the watermelon, red onion and green pepper in a small dice and put in a large bowl. Chop the jalapeno finely and add to other ingredients. Add the garlic salt, lime juice, and cilantro. Let it sit for a few hours in the refrigerator for the flavors to blend. Use this how you would any other salsa. As this sits, you may get more and more juice from the watermelon drowning the salsa, just drain it off. 

This is all to taste, so if you like more heat, use a different hot pepper than the jalapeno. Sometimes I add a dash of cumin for a little more spice. It is really good and cold coming right from the fridge. You can't go wrong with this recipe and you won't be disappointed!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

sounds nice and cool, I'll have to try it, thanks


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Got a picture of a bowl of this stuff?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your wish is my command Lord H!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hmm... It's good stuff huh?


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

interesting! I would be willing to try it, but the minute I get a watermelon in the house it is consumed faster than I can cut it up.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Throw some mango in there!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried it and I will say YUM!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that sounds yummy copchick,il give it a go!


----------

